# Puppy stages



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

With all the puppies going on around here I was remembering something someone tried to teach me about puppy stages. So I started googling and found this interesting article. I don't know if it is right, as I don't have extensive puppy experience. But it is interesting

Just wanted to share. 
http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/stagesofcaninedev.htm


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you! I had read this once before, but Dani is developing and changing and I have been trying very hard to find this site and couldn't. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

How does this work though when a tiny breed can mature by 8 months and yet a large breed will take 2 years. Surely the development stages would differ in timing depending on the breed?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have read this before and after reading it again, I would say it is pretty dead on. I have Toy breeds, medium, large and giant breeds and although they do grow in different rates, the mentality seems to stay pretty close. ;-)


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

That is really interesting. I have bookmarked it for future reference!


----------

